# Great day ruined by a "ding"...



## exl_ent_v6 (Aug 8, 2012)

So I took delivery of my 330i at the PC. Had an amazing day driving a 340 on the track and the X5 off road. Everything was wonderful until I took delivery of my car and noticed a ****ing ding on the hood! The promptly apologized and were surprised how it was missed (it's barely noticeable but still!) At this point all they said they could do was take photos and have my local dealer handle the repair. WTH!

Now I gotta do with my generally bad local dealer (who I'm sure the first thing out of their mouth will be they can't see it) Ugh always something to deal with, why can't anything go smooth?!

Sorry...ending rant....


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

Stuff happens. Just be sure you have proof that the dent was there before you took delivery.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

I had a dent when I took delivery at the PC. they annotated the paperwork, and after dealing with BMWNA and my dealer, got it fixed, no problem.


----------



## exl_ent_v6 (Aug 8, 2012)

southcoastguy said:


> Stuff happens. Just be sure you have proof that the dent was there before you took delivery.


yeah they took pictures and immediately emailed them to my dealer, so i have all that proof.


----------

